# Earthquakes And Hurricanes And Twisters, Oh My!



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

This past Tuesday was SuperStorm Sandy, followed Wednesday by a twister coming through the yard and banging my house up good while some trees in back of my house are now only held up by other trees, last Tuesday was the cool earthquake that shook my house all up, now I'm wondering what will be this coming Tuesday. Not sure how we can top the past 2 weeks up here though!







I've never had so much adrenaline pumping through my body in such a short period of time. 







At least the hubby did put away my slingshot catchbox before Sandy hit...what a nice guy, hehe.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, that is a lot of natural disasters all at once! Glad you are ok!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm glad you're ok, but more importantly, are the snakes ok ?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Glad yer safe. The downed trees should provide some working materials for the winter! And maybe some firewood. Half full, Sheila!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

what god(s) did you piss off !? well, this coming tuesday is election day .... you may be screwed .


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

@Aaron: everyone here is fine...my little pomeranian shook for a half hour afterwards though!

@Hrawk: Yup, all the snakes are all ok...they were clueless I think 









@capnjoe: Hmmm...now you're going to have me actually checking out the tree branches as they get removed, hehe. I'm hoping that the person who owns that property removes the toppling trees asap...if one falls, a whole bunch are going to fall in addition to the ones that are on the ground, and a couple are pointing in this direction. It's so weird looking, but pretty awesome how a twister can actually do that kind of damage in such a short period of time. I must be warped though since about 15 minutes after it came through (it hit around 9:15pm), the son and I took off to inspect the neighborhood damages. Then around midnight when his girlfriend got out of work and came over, we were out again following the path. Never seen so many downed/uprooted/broken trees and cars with trees on them, and missing fences and so much stuff just covering parts of the road where it crossed. I only wished it was during the day so I could've actually seen it! Maybe next time 









@Imperial: I think all of them! Well...if the person who is living in that big white house in DC somehow manages to stay there, we're all screwed!







But hey, now I'm thinking of bringing a slingshot to the polls with me just to take out a few of their political signs


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

The roots make for interesting slingers too. It is amazing what a little breaking wind can do. It can clear a room, and clear a path, Happy hunting, m'lady.


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

@AaronC This week has 2 natural disasters...first, that idiot got reelected, and now we have Athena coming in. Just hoping those trees in back of the house hold up!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Sheila, you get a lot of snow from that nor'easter yesterday? We had parts of Jersey with over a foot. Bad news lately weatherwise. Gonna be a very interesting winter for sure. Flatband


----------



## Sheila (Jun 2, 2012)

Barely a flake up here Flatband....I can deal with that!


----------

